# HELP!!! CONFUSED HRT after Successful DE Pregnancy



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi 

I have recently given birth to a baby boy after receiving DE in Kiev. He is 12 weeks old now. My problem was POF. My consultant put me on HRT at my 8week check up but I only started them 17 days ago. I have experienced a bleed and I am wondering if its a period? If so does anyone think there is any chance I could get pregnant naturally??

Fingers crossed

Briergirl


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi hun... congratulations on the birth of your son... 

I hope I can help in some in some way... I know this isnt the answer you want to hear and am sorry.. Buuuut... HRT brings on a bleed. I am also in POF and on HRT and I bleed on it too. So does a friend of mine in the same situation.. I think its the hormones in the HRT that make the body bleed again.... I think you would be extremely lucky to fall pg naturally... Sending you lots of  ..

If you are worried, I went to the doctors about a bleed and they sent me for an internal scan.

I hope this help hun...

Kim x  *


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Kim!!!  I called my G.P who said that as its in the middle of the pack of tablets and that I only gave birth 12 weeks ago she thinks its a period!! Even more confused now. She told me to stop taking the HRT and to "go for gold"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you bleed in the middle of the pack or as a withdrawal bleed

I guess I am just clutching at straws

Briergirl


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

hun...  Aww I really hope it is a period..  I have got two children naturally and I dont remember bleeding at 12 weeks but bleeding after I gave birth on and off for 2/3 weeks after delivery...  Maybe the HRT helped you bleed and it is ur AF.. Its confusing isnt it.. I hope someone else reads this and can offer you more help than I can 

I am on HRT patches so have no breaks in using it.  I bleed when my body decides to.. I know a friend of mine bleeds on day 21... I can go upto day 31.. it varies, and it doesnt last long usually about 1/2 days.  I know I have no eggs in my ovaries because I had an internal scan..  There were 3 follicles left and one was at the 18mm mark,, I must tell you we BD;d lots then and I still didnt get caught naturally  ...  

Sending you lots of PMA hun           

Daft Q, Would you like to have another bubs?  xxx

Take care 

Love Kim xxxxxxxx


----------

